
Show HN: CSS Animated Husky - davidkpiano
http://codepen.io/davidkpiano/pen/wMqXea
======
digital_ins
wow. as someone who spends a LOTTTT of time with CSS, this just blew me away.
The amount of work, the CSS skill plus the ability to mentally envision and
model a three dimensional, living creature. Outstanding.

